# Swollen anus



## nomadawn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi there,
I have a 50 litre tank with 15 small fish - guppies, neon tetras,harlequins,petrella. I have several live plants and one plastic plant.
It has been running for 3 months now and no problems.
My largest guppy has been quiet these last few days. This morning he had a long stringy faeces attached to him for a long time. This is gone but I now notice it looks like his insides are protruding through his anus. He is swimming aroung but looks a little weak and is shimmying a lot. The other guppies are chasing him. The protrusion is quite large and bulbous approx 3mm and looks yellowish/brown.
Any ideas?
Thanks
Deb


----------

